# Sell Full Bodies and Buy Sillosocks



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am not an avid honker hunter but get out a few times a year(mainly hunt ducks). I have about a dozen full bodies and they take up so much darn room. Would a few dozen sillosocks work as well as the full bodies.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I would take a dozen full bodies over a hundred silosocks. So I guess that's a no.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I would replace them with several dozen real goose sillos if I were you. They have a good motion effect to them, and look surprisingly nice. Keep in mind that if you want a spread of 3 dozen, you'll need to buy 5 dozen, because the sillos dissapear and reapear depending on the direction you look at them.

I never go hunting with out them

oh yea, they work so nice to hide blinds dogs and cameras as well!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nothing against you Whitehorse, but this is a new guy, we shouldn't teach him to hide his blind, his dog and/or a camera with decoys! Stuble and mudding hides everything. not decoys.


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

cut'em said:


> I would take a dozen full bodies over a hundred silosocks. So I guess that's a no.


I have quite a few sillosock snows and they take up no room are easy for me to transport. I'm not dead set on anything just wondering why the "no". The real geese sillos whitehorse likes are pretty darn expensive imo. Thanks for the input.


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sillosocks are great for snow geese when you need a 1000 decoys but for canada's the don't work as good. I will say that is what I have heard and I have never hunted with them I would say real geese are your best bet they work and take up very little room. You should be able to find factory seconds online some where I have seen them before but don't remeber where. Shells is another good Idea and they take up less room.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

cut'em said:


> Nothing against you Whitehorse, but this is a new guy, we shouldn't teach him to hide his blind, his dog and/or a camera with decoys! Stuble and mudding hides everything. not decoys.


ahhh, I guess your right, Start with the mudding and stubble end with the decoys..... you go undetected, ask the thousands of birds who walk around my dog and I... oh and he isn't in a blind


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

well heres my imo, Im an all fullbody spread guy but honker sillosocks shouldnt be out of the question. Switching things up to say a honker sillosock spread could be to your advantage. They take up no room, you can get heck of alot more for a dozen compared to a dozen fullbodys and the biggest thing i think is theres not alot of these spreads out there so the geese havent seen this trick yet. I believe you'd be able to just as good if not better with honker sillosocks. I have a friend that hunts with just honker sillosocks mainly for the same reason you have he just dosent have enough room for fullbodies. So he switched to sillosock honkers and he is absoutley slaughtering them and they have no problem committing for him. You dont have to spend 5000 dollars on the best looking decoys to decoy honks. I just dont think you guys should say completley no and cross sillosock of the list just my two cents.

P.S might be crappy if ground is frozen getting the stakes in the ground


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

grizzly204 said:


> cut'em said:
> 
> 
> > I would take a dozen full bodies over a hundred silosocks. So I guess that's a no.
> ...


He is talking about hunting canadas...not snows. There is a huge difference. Stick with full bodies!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I won't go hunting without my Realgeese sillo's either. Yes, they do cost a little bit, but they store nice, and they are easy to walk out to fields with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been using sillosock canadas and real geese pro II's a lot more the past couple seasons...a lot easier to set out for just a couple guys and birds seem to like them just fine.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cut'em said:


> Nothing against you Whitehorse, but this is a new guy, we shouldn't teach him to hide his blind, his dog and/or a camera with decoys! Stuble and mudding hides everything. not decoys.


I like the way you think. I've always said you never want the decoy spread to tell you where the blinds are and you dont want to use decoys to hide the blinds. Thats what stubble/shovels/dirt is for.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have a question for you guys that are saying that you shouldnt hide blinds with decoys. What do you do when birds are feeding in fields with frozen ground and very little cover?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think whitehorse ever mentioned that he shouldn't stubble his blind and just use decoys to hide it. he just said that you can use Realgeese to help hide you blind. Why not do something to decrease your chance of your blinds being seen?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Where can I get a deal on a dz canada silosocks as I have to fly in this year and rent a small cross suv and walk in some fields?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

mach said:


> Where can I get a deal on a dz canada silosocks as I have to fly in this year and rent a small cross suv and walk in some fields?


http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sillosock-decoys-1/


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

We used deadly honkers this past fall. Loved the movement and the low weight. Great decoy.


----------

